# Youtube App



## steve_togo (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a Tivo Roamio and I have issues casting youtube videos from my Android or Ipad, I tried searching in Google and could not find a solution. The app works if I open and search for videos but casting does not work.

I also updated to the latest software with one pass on it. It still does not work, Can some one please help me with this.

Thanks.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

What do you mean "casting does not work"? Do you see Roamio listed in the list of castable devices in the Youtube app? Does casting result in an error?

I cast from my iPhone all the time with no issues.


----------



## steve_togo (Oct 23, 2014)

I dont see my Roamio as a list of devices available to cast. It is driving me nuts... How are you casting it? Have you paired your phone with a code or do you just cast automatically without pairing any devices?

I have two minis and it does not appear to have any problems.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

I just posted a similar. Didn't know the word "casting", I said streaming.

Anyways from the YouTube app on my iPad, it shows my oppo bluray and my premiere, but not my roamio pro.

Shows same on my iPhone 6 plus. 

Not sure if my roamio ever showed up before.


----------



## steve_togo (Oct 23, 2014)

philt56 said:


> I just posted a similar. Didn't know the word "casting", I said streaming.
> 
> Anyways from the YouTube app on my iPad, it shows my oppo bluray and my premiere, but not my roamio pro.
> 
> ...


I don't know how its working for some and not for others.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

Can anyone cast from iPad (I have air 2) or iPhone 6 to a roamio with latest iOS?


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, I've gotten it to work but not obvious if roamio has to be done this way and premieres don't?

I kind of did like this: http://www.cnet.com/how-to/pair-your-youtube-app-with-an-xbox-360/

I went into the YouTube app on my iPad and went to settings->connected tvs->add a TV
Then I went into the YouTube app on the TiVo and went to settings->pair a TV and entered the code on the iPad.

It shows up as YouTube TV and allows you to cast to it, but as soon as you disconnect, you have to do this again. So it's a pain if you ever want to cast to some other device. If you disconnect you see the other devices but no longer have the TV cast in the list.


----------



## steve_togo (Oct 23, 2014)

This was always working, it would be nice to have it with out pairing


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I can cast from my iPad Air 1 and I did nothing to set it up. I just saw the option in YT one day, tried it and it worked.


----------



## steve_togo (Oct 23, 2014)

True, the configuration is a pain. When we have friends at home they uses to access our now playing list without any configuration. But now it is not possible.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

philt56 said:


> Ok, I've gotten it to work but not obvious if roamio has to be done this way and premieres don't?
> 
> I kind of did like this: http://www.cnet.com/how-to/pair-your-youtube-app-with-an-xbox-360/
> 
> ...


I had this very same issue with my Roamio. I was able to get it working again by running a low level format or write zeros (full delete) on the hard drive.


----------



## wosejam10 (1 mo ago)

steve_togo said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio and I have issues casting youtube backlinks generator videos from my Android or Ipad, I tried searching in Google and could not find a solution. The app works if I open and search for videos but casting does not work.
> 
> I also updated to the latest software with one pass on it. It still does not work, Can some one please help me with this.
> 
> Thanks.


YouTube will not load *when the TiVo device's video output format is not HD, or if it is connected to a standard definition television via component (red/green/blue) cables*.

*Cast to your TV with TiVo Stream 4K*

Launch an app that supports casting (for example, YouTube™) on your mobile device and sign in.
Sign in, and locate the Cast icon. . ...
Select TiVo Stream 4K as the device you would like to use to watch your show.
Select a show to watch and select Play.


----------

